# Morrow Snowboard boots help



## adamws1982 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello

I need some help. I was recently given a set of morrow snowboard boots. They were bought in 1995 by my cousin. He used to snow board and then he was injured on the job and couldnt snowboard anymore. He had the boots in his storagr room in his basement for quite a few years. They appear to be in a like new condition. He said he rememberz wearing them a handful of times. The boot name is slick or slice on the receipt but I can't tell what the original receipt actually says. Does any know the actual style/model name, if the boot and board bindings are still compatiable with todays stuff, and finally what I could sell them for if I do decide to sell them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Not much, if anything at all.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Morrow boots? You couldn't pay me to take 'em. They are that bad. Use 'em or donate them to Goodwill. Donating them would be mean btw...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Morrow was one of the cheapest most entry level boots back then. Boots have no lasting power. The most expensive board made in 1995 wouldn't even have any value now, let alone a pair of boots that were likely only $60-100 new 19 years ago. No offense but give them away.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Theres some 'wrongs and rights' here: first, the rights: 1995 boots are not worth much if anything......Boot tech has changed so much since then. However, the wrongs: It seems that most that commented are remembering the Morrow company for what it is today; an entry level, low pricepoint entity and that wasnt the case in the early and mid 90s. Back then Morrow was right up there with good boards, bindings, and boots, as well as a heavy team of pro riders. And in 95 this was still the case. This all changed when Morrow went public, sold out, blah, blah......that happened to lots of companies. 
Just keepin History right! Oh Yea, If I had my Burton Iguchi 156 that I used to own I know it would be worth lots of $$$! lol!


----------

